# Frozen blasts



## Rutheth (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have had 3 failed ivf/icsi tx and I am currently on my 4th et. I have never managed to have any frozen embies. On this cycle we managed to get 14 eggs and went for a day 5 transfer where I had a 5bb and 2cc transferred. All 14 were still alive on day 5 and only 1 was definitely not looking good so we were hoping for frozen blasts. I have just spoken to the embryologist (as I was too impatient to wait for the letter at the end of 2ww) and none of rest were suitable for freezing  

Just wondered what other experiences were...are my embies just destined to fail every time. 

Thanks


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello


I just had one BB blast put back on Saturday. We had 15 eggs, 13 were injected (ICSI) and eleven fertilised. One went to Blast on day five and we were told that six others were looking good for going to blast on day six. But not a single one did. I was gutted, and completely shocked that none of them made it. It has made me really question the quality of the one we have on board.


I think getting embryos to blast is really tricky, there seems to be a fine line between the detrimental effects of keeping them outside of the uterus so long and the sort of natural selection process of getting them that far.


sorry I can't offer any help or advice, just wanted to tell you that you're not on your own. And two blasts is great! especially good quality ones. really good luck!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Rutheth - on my last cycle I had 17 eggs. Of those 17, 12 fertilised and on Day 3 we received a call to say that 4 of those fertilised eggs were already at 8 cells, so we could take them all to blasts.
On Day 5 I had two good grade blasts put back and the embryologists left the others to see how they would do. Only one of those was deemed good enough to be frozen.
So out of 12 fertlised eggs, only 3 made it to be good blasts. 

However seeing as one of those blasts is now a very lively 2 year old, please don't worry about the quality of the blast you have on board. It really does only take 1! 

     

Loads of luck and to you too Wendycat    

xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I've had 2 fresh cycles now....

Cycle #1 -  10 eggs, 7 fertilised, 5 made it to blast, - 1x4BC blast put back
Cycle #2 - 14 eggs, 11 fertilised all made it to blast - 1x5BC and 1 slow blast put back

Both times I only had 1 suitable for freezing, no idea what quality they were and am due to have FET in Aug using those 2 frosties.  The consultant told me they will only freeze them if they are a good quality as they have to be tough enough to get through the thaw but I have to admit I'm not feeling very confident at all about the FET.

Good luck Rutheth and Wendycat   that it won't matter about the frosties as your 2WWs will end with a bfp


----------

